# Lunadude



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Long time no posting lol, anybody else managed to get on the waiting list for the lunadude


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi Chris. Yes I have


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

So that's a crab and an exmatelot with one then lol how you doing matey


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Doing good thanks mate. I was in very early (got a low number) as I help moderate the Vostok Watch Facebook group where it all began :biggrin: . Only the one though - I believe there's quite a few with multiple watches on order where they'll all appear on eBay about 20 seconds after delivery.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

I got in early as well, managed to get 224, the house number I grew up in many years ago

R u admin on that page, well good god, I'm a member


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Just a mod. All I do is approve memberships and boot the occasional obvious spammer.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

I do post on there, last one I think was the sputnik commemorative bracelet I found on.one of my vostoks


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

Facebook only?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

al_kaholik said:


> Facebook only?


 Yeah, there's a luna dude facebook group with a huge waiting list!


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

That's me out then. I'll do without


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Think it sold out of the original 500 within half an hour then they released another 180 which went the same way and I think theres about a 1000 on the waiting list


----------



## Daz. (Dec 26, 2015)

Just picking up on this one, the project failed with the vostok build but parts are available at merenom.

Be aware that movements are not easy to get before getting the parts.

Has anyone got the parts on order?

The official build moved to a swiss company and restarted.


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

On Vostok Watches Facebook group, Kev Arrow Smith has made one up in a 710 case by the look of it, and I have to say it looks better than I expected. Here is a photo of his I have borrowed from Facebook:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Got my bits to make one on the way. Also got the bits for another 3 if I can ever find the movement again


----------



## Daz. (Dec 26, 2015)

Lampoc said:


> Got my bits to make one on the way. Also got the bits for another 3 if I can ever find the movement again


 Just the job, they should be available at some point.

Got 2 sets in the Russian post myself, wish I'd got more neptunes now :teethsmile:


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I know it's not the correct case but I prefer this one. Voila!


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

Looks great :thumbsup:

I don't think there is any right or wrong when modding Vostoks, just do what you want!


----------

